# percutaneous trach



## dovejsd (Jan 30, 2012)

OP note:
The upper chest and neck were prepped with Betadine solution.  A point was chosen in the neck in the midline below the cricoid, about a finger and a half breadth above the sternal notch, some local anesthesia was infiltrated, about a 0.5 cm stab incision was made here.  Dr. B did, at this point, his bronchoscopy under direct visualization and aiming to the level inferior and perpendicular to the trachea and above the level of the inferior and perpendicular to the trachea and above the level of the second and third tracheal ring and needle with an angiocatheter were introduced percutaneously through the stab incision that was made in the neck here.  The needle and angiocatheter were then visualized via the brochoscope in the lumen of the trachea.  The needle was pulled out and a guidewire was placed through the angiocatheter, which was then pulled out.  Then, sequential dilators were placed over the guidewire, after which the #6 Shiley tracheostomy tube was placed and confirmed with bronchoscope in the trachea.  The cuff of the tracheostomy tube was inflated.  The trachea was secured to the skin of the neck here with some 3-0 nylon stitches...

I need the code for the percutaeous trach.  I have researched and found nothing.  Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## blonde01 (Feb 9, 2012)

To me, it looks like you can bill 31730 and 31525.


----------

